# Changing Gears Rv Site



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out this site. http://changingears.com/index.shtml.

Click on weight calculators in the left margin and enter your tow vehicle and trailer data on the page that comes up.

This supposedly calculates the maximum trailer weight a given TV can pull based on various margins of safety.

I calculated mine using a 20% safety margin and found out that I am just within the guideline. According to this site the most my vehicle can pull with no margin of safety is about 9,500 lbs. Ford says my 2005 F250 is can tow up to 12,500 lbs. 3,000 is a huge difference.

Since my 28KRS has a GVW of 7,500 lbs I thought I had a significant margin of safety. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Marketing hype driven tow ratings leading people to believe they can pull something that they really shouldn't be? Naw!!! Who woulda thunk it!





















Good to see that you found out what I did - we were originally wanting to pull a 28RSDS with our '02 F150 Screw until the good folks here at Outbackers showed us the light.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Being cautious is good and leaving a safety margin is good. However if you carefully read the tow rating and follow it, you will be ok for WEIGHT. Length is another issue....


----------

